# Current Engineers Australia CDR timeline.



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

*Mechanical engineers..Pl come together*

Hello to all who cared to peep in..

I just wanna bring together those mechanical engineers who are seeking employment or expats who are currently employed in non-mining and non-oil&gas sectors of australia.

Am interested to build a network of ppl with related profiles who are planning to migrate to oz.
We shall share profession related tips for mech engg with production/industrial engineering background..specific job hunt or recruiter info n the like which is not so easy to acquire elsewhere.

My hubby is planning to fly out in june...destination melbourne,if current plans dont change.
He is a production manager in manufacturing sector...14 years of exp.
Looking forward to meet n make new friends from mech engg domain..

Regds,
Sara


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi everyone

Anyone know the timeline for EA's skills assessment? I've sent mine on 25th Jan 13 and received acknowledgement. Looks the time line on the website suggesting around 19 Weeks, I may be wrong.Is anyone applied around that time?


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know the timeline for EA's skills assessment? I've sent mine on 25th Jan 13 and received acknowledgement. Looks the time line on the website suggesting around 19 Weeks, I may be wrong.Is anyone applied around that time?


Now that EA is processing doc received after OCT 16, I hope that waiting period is equal to or more than 19 weeks. In my case I submitted my doc on Sep 17 2012, I got reply from EA by 4th Feb 2013(Around 20 weeks). But in some cases such as if the individual is in Aus & when they apply through agent they get it within 12 weeks( things I heard from my friend in Aus). But from outside Aus what ever time they mentions +or - one week is turn around time.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hello to all who cared to peep in..
> 
> I just wanna bring together those mechanical engineers who are seeking employment or expats who are currently employed in non-mining and non-oil&gas sectors of australia.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,
It’s a good initiative. Please come together so it would be a great help for all. 
I am mech engineer with 4 year Exp as Service Engineer in equipment manufacturing industry.

Regards
Sateternal


----------



## sallylinda (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey its a nice introduction , have fun in your journey


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks linda.


----------



## muppallasiddhardha (Mar 9, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know the timeline for EA's skills assessment? I've sent mine on 25th Jan 13 and received acknowledgement. Looks the time line on the website suggesting around 19 Weeks, I may be wrong.Is anyone applied around that time?


I had sent mine on 30th of Jan and received the acknowledgement. The time line is around 19 weeks. They are currently processing the files which they have received on 31st of October. It might take another 10 weeks to get your assessment.


----------



## Leo28 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello All,

I have a question. I've applied for Skill Assessment with Engineers Australia with an IELTS score card. Now I'm planning to retake IELTS. So after the results of the skill assessment,while applying for visa, is it enough to submit the new IELTS scorecard (if I score better) or do I've to get it assessed with EA again and go through the process?  
Or Can I send my new score card to EA as an additional attachment before they open my file and that'll be better? My idea is to get a better IELTS score to gain an extra 5 points in the Points Based System to be on the safer side to get the invite. 

My current score is 7 and aiming at 7.5 now. And applied to EA during mid-december. From the earlier threads I saw that they are processing post mid-oct applications. So I would like to hear you valuable suggestions.! Please help me..


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Leo28, 

Please check Skillselect point system again. The Skillselect EOI language point is 10 for IELTS minimum across all category of 7. Even if you have an overall IELTS score of 7.5, you only get 10 points if any one of your language category is 7. Skillselect takes the minimum of all 4 category. 

If you score an overall of 7.5 (with no score lower than 7) you still get only 10 points for language. There is no 5 points system for language. It is either 10 points for minimum 7 across the board or 20 points for minimum 8 across the board. 

Take me as an example, I score an overall 8.5 in IELTS (L8.5, R9, W7.5, S8) but because my writing is only 7.5, I am only allowed 10 points for language skills. 

If 10 points or minimum of 7 is good enough for your Skillselect overall points, then don't bother with retaking IELTS. 



Leo28 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question. I've applied for Skill Assessment with Engineers Australia with an IELTS score card. Now I'm planning to retake IELTS. So after the results of the skill assessment,while applying for visa, is it enough to submit the new IELTS scorecard (if I score better) or do I've to get it assessed with EA again and go through the process?
> Or Can I send my new score card to EA as an additional attachment before they open my file and that'll be better? My idea is to get a better IELTS score to gain an extra 5 points in the Points Based System to be on the safer side to get the invite.
> ...


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

sateternal said:


> Now that EA is processing doc received after OCT 16, I hope that waiting period is equal to or more than 19 weeks. In my case I submitted my doc on Sep 17 2012, I got reply from EA by 4th Feb 2013(Around 20 weeks). But in some cases such as if the individual is in Aus & when they apply through agent they get it within 12 weeks( things I heard from my friend in Aus). But from outside Aus what ever time they mentions +or - one week is turn around time.



Hi,

Really! did you mean the onshore application is likely to be processed faster, aside from shipping time? When did that happen?
Seems that EA is processing on the first come first served basis


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

saradha said:


> My hubby is planning to fly out in june...destination melbourne,if current plans dont change.
> He is a production manager in manufacturing sector...14 years of exp.
> Looking forward to meet n make new friends from mech engg domain..
> 
> ...


Hi

Any reason why Melbourne ?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know the timeline for EA's skills assessment? I've sent mine on 25th Jan 13 and received acknowledgement. Looks the time line on the website suggesting around 19 Weeks, I may be wrong.Is anyone applied around that time?


I sent it on 24th April. As per DHL it is sitting in Sydney as of now. Long wait :-D


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I sent it on 24th April. As per DHL it is sitting in Sydney as of now. Long wait :-D


I sent mine on 22nd april. Very long wait. Infact have u optd 4 aditional skild work experience assesment?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> I sent mine on 22nd april. Very long wait. Infact have u optd 4 aditional skild work experience assesment?


I have received acknowledgement from EA around 6th May that my application was received on 29th April. Indeed its a long wait. I didn't ask for additional skilled work experience assessment since I have 2 years of experience. What is your field and experience?


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I have received acknowledgement from EA around 6th May that my application was received on 29th April. Indeed its a long wait. I didn't ask for additional skilled work experience assessment since I have 2 years of experience. What is your field and experience?


Automation plant and building controls

5 years experience . What about you


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Automation plant and building controls
> 
> 5 years experience . What about you


Civil engineer


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Anyone know the timeline for EA's skills assessment? I've sent mine on 25th Jan 13 and received acknowledgement. Looks the time line on the website suggesting around 19 Weeks, I may be wrong.Is anyone applied around that time?


Hi *******....I received my acknowledgment of CDR on 17th Jan...so my timeline is close to you...

Did you receive ur outcome??? mine is still in process


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi *******....I received my acknowledgment of CDR on 17th Jan...so my timeline is close to you...
> 
> Did you receive ur outcome??? mine is still in process


Hi Maria,

As per EA - CDR applications received on the 29 January 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer.

You should have received by now.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> As per EA - CDR applications received on the 29 January 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer.
> 
> ...


Hi lachuupriya,

I havent received an outcome yet. Though I received cdr shortcomings from assessor last week due to which i changed profession from Electrical engineer to Engineering Technologoist on his advise.

Please note that i was not requested to provide any addtional documents, letter or form for the change.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

He has informed me last week that I will receive my outcome SOON....but still waiting


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

*Lost Credit card during Engineers Australia Assessment*

Dear Friends!

I lost my credit card yesterday and therefore I cancelled it. 

My CDR and other documents will most probably reach to EA on 13.05.30 or very soon. And TRF is already in EA.
But when they are going to charge from my card... they won't be able to charge since card has already been cancelled. 
A New credit card can only be collected on 13.06.05.

How should I send the new card details to EA.

Have you guys faced to a similar situation like this?
Will EA contact me for new valid credit card details?
Or do I need to send whole set of documents again with application form?

Please advice friends...!

Regards,
IMG_SL.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

IMG_SL said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> I lost my credit card yesterday and therefore I cancelled it.
> 
> ...


No problem! do not panick. You may drop an email to them on [email protected] 

with ur full name and courier receipt sharing the new details of the credit card. Also the category under which you have applied. They can identify you. And will respond hopefully in 1 -2 working days


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

For all those who are waiting for their assessment..Please note that I have received my assessment last night in post mail..

My receipt acknowledgement was 17th Jan 2013 and outcome generated on 22nd May 2013
Current timeline


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Dear Maria_Sal 

Thank you very much for the valuable information. I sent an e mail to them and waiting for their reply.

And congratulations with your achievement! Great.


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Maria_Sal said:


> For all those who are waiting for their assessment..Please note that I have received my assessment last night in post mail..
> 
> My receipt acknowledgement was 17th Jan 2013 and outcome generated on 22nd May 2013
> Current timeline


Dear Maria_Sal,

Thats great.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Maria_Sal said:


> No problem! do not panick. You may drop an email to them on [email protected]
> 
> with ur full name and courier receipt sharing the new details of the credit card. Also the category under which you have applied. They can identify you. And will respond hopefully in 1 -2 working days


Hello Maria_Sal,

As you said, EA replied to me and asked for new credit card details (filled in a new application form) along with their e-mail reply. 
I am going to send it in next week. 

Thanks again for your kind help!


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Hurray finally received my assessment copy through email.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

tuandm2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Really! did you mean the onshore application is likely to be processed faster, aside from shipping time? When did that happen?
> Seems that EA is processing on the first come first served basis


Lucky You,

Took me exactly 19 weeks 1day to receive the assessment report of course I'm talking about onshore processing. Passed with flying colors. : |
Thinking what's next?


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

lachuupriya said:


> Hurray finally received my assessment copy through email.


How could you ask them for a copy, I was also informed that my EA assessment is successful and the outcome is 29th of May. I asked for a copy over email but I ask me to wait for the mail !!!


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

Jonathan1980 said:


> How could you ask them for a copy, I was also informed that my EA assessment is successful and the outcome is 29th of May. I asked for a copy over email but I ask me to wait for the mail !!!


Jonathan

My assessing officer sent me an email to clarify something regarding my current job.
After two days I enquired about the outcome of my application also requested him to send me a scanned copy.
😋


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi All,

EA has evaluated my outcome of degree in category ' Engineering Technologist'
I have submitted EOI too on 31st May 2013 but i am not expecting an invitation soon coz my category has reached its occupational ceiling 

All my work history is related to 'Electrical Engineer'. Can I apply in the Nominated occupation of 'Electrical Engineer' although my EA degree evaluation outcome is for 'Engineering Technologist'??

Anybody please help.


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Maria_Sal said:


> For all those who are waiting for their assessment..Please note that I have received my assessment last night in post mail..
> 
> My receipt acknowledgement was 17th Jan 2013 and outcome generated on 22nd May 2013
> Current timeline


hey maria , i have a question for u . Is engineers Australia processing time differs for engineering professional. my friend told me that civil engineers get their assessment faster . do u have any idea of it ??


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

naveen_civil said:


> hey maria , i have a question for u . Is engineers Australia processing time differs for engineering professional. my friend told me that civil engineers get their assessment faster . do u have any idea of it ??


Hi Naveen,

Nopes i havent heard of any such priority processing for civil engineers.
If you have submitted your cdr, you must receive a response within 4.5 months.
It applies for all of us.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, any update on the CDR processing timeframe? Is it still 19 weeks?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EA has evaluated my outcome of degree in category ' Engineering Technologist'
> I have submitted EOI too on 31st May 2013 but i am not expecting an invitation soon coz my category has reached its occupational ceiling
> ...


Hey Maria,

I am new to this forum. In the process of applying to EA. I am confused about the requeirement on the checklist about the certified document from the lisencing authority for engineers practising in UAE. What document were you required to send?

I did my engg from India and working in dubai for last 3.5 years... please let me know if this document is needed for professional engineers category.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hey Maria,
> 
> I am new to this forum. In the process of applying to EA. I am confused about the requeirement on the checklist about the certified document from the lisencing authority for engineers practising in UAE. What document were you required to send?
> 
> I did my engg from India and working in dubai for last 3.5 years... please let me know if this document is needed for professional engineers category.


Hi niveditan,

I did not submit anything for this requirement. Although, instead I attached my Pakistan Engineering council registeration certificate for reference.
In case you have a similar certificate in India, please attach it. Else, you may avoid it. There is no such requirement in UAE.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Maria,

I also had a question regarding the ielts. where did you take your ielts. Is there any diefference between taking ielts at Bitish council and UOWD in terms of scoring.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys,

I am searching for Indians working in dubai who are in process of getting their assessment done from EA or have already recieved a positive outcome. I have certain queries and i coudnt find any Indian applying for Oz PR from Dubai.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Thanks Maria,
> 
> I also had a question regarding the ielts. where did you take your ielts. Is there any diefference between taking ielts at Bitish council and UOWD in terms of scoring.



I took ielts in British council...but a friend of ours gave it through UOWD...Australia IELTS gives better score.....i mean easily a different of 1.0 to 0.5


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Maria_Sal said:


> I took ielts in British council...but a friend of ours gave it through UOWD...Australia IELTS gives better score.....i mean easily a different of 1.0 to 0.5


Thank you Maria, for the prompt reply


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Help Please*



Maria_Sal said:


> No problem! do not panick. You may drop an email to them on [email protected]
> 
> with ur full name and courier receipt sharing the new details of the credit card. Also the category under which you have applied. They can identify you. And will respond hopefully in 1 -2 working days


hello Maria
my assessment has been done on 24 the june but i have not received any mail from them regarding the outcome. Today they are assessing for 29 june.
just want to know that can i send them a mail asking for scanned copy at [email protected] , writing status on subject and mentioning my contact id number?
any idea on this


----------



## samirsikander1983 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Maria_Sal,

I am a Pakistani electronics engineer currently working in IT in Bahrain.

If it is possible please send me your CDR along with the list of documents you attached so i may apply to engineers australia for evaluation.

I am currently lost and dont know where to start as i got my degree in engineering then immidiately started working in IT (No engineering experience) and i also did not apply for PEC registration (Does it matter).

samirsikander1983 at yahoo dot com

Thank you,
Samir Sikander


----------



## vkk (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi,
I am krishna, mechanical engineer, currently in sydney


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Help please*

Hi All 
Can anybody please help me. I am pasting exact mail from my assessor below;

" A letter is being prepared to notify Surjeet of some shortcomings in his application. His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. He needs to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described."

Now, career episode thing is fine. But what should i do about academic material? How should i send them these revised things?
If i will email all this, even for that i will b scanning my docs and then only i can attach those docs to email.
Guys please help me about this academic material thing . What should i do and how to send them?

please not that i had not submitted my original transcript though i had sent my original TRF through British council

Seniors please help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> Can anybody please help me. I am pasting exact mail from my assessor below;
> 
> " A letter is being prepared to notify Surjeet of some shortcomings in his application. His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. He needs to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described."
> ...


Hi

I guess you need to send them xertified cooies of your educational documents. 

There is no way out on that

Better do it now than delay it any further


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello all

I recieved direct grant on the 15th of october and I believe that since I had had my work experience evaluated by engineers australia my application was not subjected to an additional verification procedure so my advice to all of you is that even though it might cost you an additional 250 dollars better opt for work experience valuation by the assessing body themselves which in our case is engineers australia


----------

